# What’s the best firmware for the Anbernic RG351P/M?



## Centrix (Aug 31, 2021)

Okay, so I have the Anbernic RG351M and was wondering if there’s a firmware that is preferred and is frequently updated? I’m using 351Elec and its okay. But I would like something that’s updated a little more often and runs better. 

Is there such a thing? Lol. Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it always


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have tried them all and I have settled on RetroOZ for my own devices.
Technically for the Odroid Go Advance / Odroid Go Super but that means it's compatible with RG351P/M as well but button config may be slightly odd.
It's based on ArkOS and has been getting an update practically every week since March. You have direct contact with the dev on the Odroid forum as well.
All supported devices use the same install image as well. The firmware asks your device what model you have and configures controls and such based on the hardware it's running on.

Forum (Releases/Updates): https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=193&t=42007
Wiki: https://github.com/southoz/RetroOZ/wiki/

Make sure to use a spare SD card if you give it a try. Like I said button layout is based on OGA/OGS so while it will boot and work as expected on the 351P/M, the button layout may need tweaking. If you ask the dev, he may even build an official controller profile for your device (if it's not already perfect as-is).


----------



## Centrix (Sep 1, 2021)

Okay, so I installed it on my Anbernic RG351M and the rumble stays on all the way through the install process and after its done I am unable to move the controls to navigate. is there a trick to getting this work right?


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 1, 2021)

Well, sounds to me like you DO need a controller profile for your device.
Your options are:
Use the forum link I provided and ask southoz (dev) to add a profile for the 351M
Try ArkOS instead (not defunct but is what RetroOZ is based on)
Try Batocera (My personal favorite where RetroOZ is not an option)
Go back to 351ELEC


----------



## Centrix (Sep 1, 2021)

That’s kinda of what I was thinking lol. I’m trying out Batocera now and seems to run the fastest and smoothest out of ArkOS and 351Elec lol 

Thanks for your help, it’s always appreciated


----------

